# PHILADELPHIA | The Laurel | 183m | 599ft | 50 fl | T/O



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 10

Philadelphia at Night by Amy Sparwasser, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

May construction update from the project's Youtube channel


----------



## sky_boy (Sep 16, 2018)

redcode said:


> Jun 10
> 
> Philadelphia at Night by Amy Sparwasser, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 10:*

Philadelphia from CIra Green by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr


Schuylkill River Trail by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr

 
Philadelphia Skyline by Amy Sparwasser, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 18

South Street bridge Pride Month Philadelphia Jason Gambone June 2021-1 by Jason Gambone, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This is a sales pitch video of the 48th floor penthouse. At 3:50, you can see the floor plan.







One more about the development :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

You can spot the construction at 4:30 and 4:50 :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/4

Freedom Festival / 4th of July, Wiggins Waterfront Park, Camden by Camden County, on Flickr

Freedom Festival / 4th of July, Wiggins Waterfront Park, Camden by Camden County, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/5

IMG_7323 by hjoec2010, on Flickr

IMG_7325 by hjoec2010, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/7

Center City Philadelphia by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline from South St Bridge by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

Untitled by hjoec2010, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/11

Peek-a-boo on the Laurel and Arthaus by iheartphilly-iheartphilly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Multimillion-dollar housing market in Philly is going strong *
July 13, 2021
The Philadelphia Inquirer _Excerpt_

Home buyers in the multimillion-dollar market have been looking for some of the same features as buyers in the middle market during the pandemic: more space, home offices, outdoor living areas.

And luxury developers are delivering in new buildings across central Philadelphia.

Multimillion-dollar homes are far from the norm in the city and its surrounding counties. According to an analysis by LendingTree last month, less than 2% of owner-occupied housing units in the Philadelphia metropolitan area — or about 25,600 — were valued at or above $1 million.

...

The Laurel Rittenhouse Square condos

Starting price: $2.5 million

Address: 1911 Walnut St.

“We’re oceanfront property in Philadelphia,” Emmons said. “It just doesn’t get any better than Rittenhouse Square.”

The Laurel’s offerings include a luxury car service, an indoor pool and hot tub, a fitness center with a sauna, and a dog spa. Residents can access the services of a private jet charter company.

Most buyers have multiple homes in places such as the Jersey Shore and Florida and are looking for a place in the city, Emmons said.

“They don’t want the maintenance anymore that’s coming from a suburban lifestyle,” he said.

He expects more than half of the 64 condo units will be sold by late summer. About half of the buyers so far live within blocks of Rittenhouse Square but want to upgrade, he said. The first residents are expected by September of next year, and the building is scheduled to be completed that fall.

A penthouse is on the market for $25 million. The building also will include more than 180 apartments renting from $2,000 to $10,000 a month.

More : Multimillion-dollar housing market in Philly is going strong


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 26

Philadelphia, PA USA - Looking from Northwest to Southeast into Center City by kyle ortiz, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some rendering videos of the interiors :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*YIMBY Tours The 41st Floor At The Laurel Rittenhouse At 1911 Walnut Street In Rittenhouse Square, Center City*





















































YIMBY Tours the 41st Floor at The Laurel Rittenhouse at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philadelphia YIMBY takes a tour of the 41st floor at The Laurel Rittenhouse under construction at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City.



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some drone footage of Philadelphia and you'll see the development on the left with a bit of annoying commentary :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24

City of Brotherly Love by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 31









Philadelphia, baby.... by Andrei Shpak on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421863296483962882


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Steel Assembly Continues Atop The Laurel Rittenhouse In Rittenhouse Square, Center City*


> The cross-braced steel parapet is being erected at the top of The Laurel Rittenhouse, a high-rise building under construction at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City. The tower is designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz and developed by the Southern Land Company, with Hunter Roberts Construction Group as the contractor and the Harman Group responsible for structural engineering. Located at just across the street from Rittenhouse Square Park, the tower now reaches the top of the parapet, rising 599 feet high and 48 stories tall. The development will feature 185 rental units and 60 luxury condominiums.





























Steel Assembly Continues Atop The Laurel Rittenhouse in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The cross-braced steel parapet is being erected at the top of The Laurel Rittenhouse, a high-rise building under construction at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City. The tower is designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz and developed by the Southern Land Company, with Hunter Roberts...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 12

The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, sur Flickr

The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, sur Flickr

The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11

IMG_8459 (2) by hjoec2010, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

reminds me of some of the reisdential towers that went up in NYC during the 2000s.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hudson11 said:


> reminds me of some of the reisdential towers that went up in NYC during the 2000s.


it is because new york style residential buildings got also popular in philadelphia


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 14

Philadelphia, PA looking from Roxbrough by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr

DJI_0177.jpg by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunrise from Spring Garden Street Bridge in Philly by Mick Kirchman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Night in philly by Fabio Lessa on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

Philadelphia Skyline as seen from Copper River Park by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The 2nd Place On Philly YIMBY’s December Countdown Goes To The Laurel Rittenhouse In Rittenhouse Square, Center City*


















The 2nd Place on Philly YIMBY’s December Countdown Goes to The Laurel Rittenhouse in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The 2nd place on Philadelphia YIMBY’s December Countdown December 2021 Development Countdown goes to The Laurel Rittenhouse at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City. Designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz and developed by the Southern Land Company, with the Harman Group as the...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/8










Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 9:*








Philadelphia January 2022 by Jim Timko on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/15










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19

IMG_4621 by J P, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/30

Philadelphia skyline January 2022 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/17

Girard Bridge, Philadelphia by James Newman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City*
The Philadelphia Inquirer _Excerpt_
Feb 23, 2022

The number of residents walking around Center City returned to pre-pandemic levels at the end of 2021, showing the resiliency of downtown’s residential segment, according to the Center City District’s annual housing report released Tuesday.

The greater Center City region — from river to river and from Girard Avenue to Tasker Street — has been the fastest growing residential section of Philadelphia for the last two decades, according to the Center City District, which promotes the success of downtown. Its population has increased by 38% in that time period.

“In the last two decades, land-use downtown diversified, the geography of residential Center City expanded, housing unit size increased, new apartment and condo buildings featured enhanced amenities, while retail and restaurant offerings in extended and adjacent neighborhoods began to approach those available downtown,” Paul Levy, president of the Center City District, said in a statement. “The pandemic appears to have accelerated these trends.”

...

Core Center City had 4,365 pending units at the end of 2021, way up from 1,386 pending units at the end of 2020.

Five developments under construction in core Center City will result in 1,409 additional units: the Laurel, Arthaus, Riverwalk, Cathedral Square, and 12 + Sansom.

More : 5 takeaways from a housing report focused on Center City


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/20

The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/26

Philadelphia skyline 03/26/2022 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

Philly has some major potential, might be the only city with a chance to match Chicago's dominance this decade.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/9

Philadelphia skyline with The Laurel completed (photoshop) by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## TomK2001 (Aug 17, 2015)

It's nice to see my content on here. Here's another article!









Crane Disassembly Underway at The Laurel Rittenhouse in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The construction crane is currently being dismantled at The Laurel Rittenhouse. The skyscraper, located at 1911 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City, stands 604 feet and 48 floors tall. Designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz and developed by the Southern Land Company, the project...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/10

1620 Sansom Street crane and The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1

The Laurel Rittenhouse by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Filling a Historical Gap: Behind Philly’s Tallest Residential Tower *
Multi-Housing News _Excerpt_
Sept 26, 2022

The 48-story high-rise in the metro's Rittenhouse Square is an iconic addition to the city's skyline.

Designing a building for the last available parcel in a historic neighborhood is quite a challenge for any architect. Couple that with the ambition of erecting the tallest residential tower in the city, and the stakes go even higher.

Envisioned by SCB and developed by Southern Land Co., The Laurel is a 583,000-square-foot mixed-use tower currently under construction on the last undeveloped parcel in Philadelphia’s iconic Rittenhouse Square. The 48-story high-rise is set to include 66 condominiums, 184 luxury rental units, as well as 44,000 square feet of ground-floor retail space with fronting on three streets.

More : Filling a Historical Gap: Behind Philly’s Tallest Residential Tower


----------

